# We Finally Know What is Causing All My Wifes Issues



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

We finally found out what is causing my wife's issues. She has water on the brain, Hydrocephalus.  She will have to have a spinal tap and then some tests. After that she will need surgery to place a Shunt in her brain to drain the fluid to her stomach. 

Right now it's one step at a time and the spinal tap is first. 

We will know a little more after the spinal tap. We just have to wait for a day the Surgeon and the Neurologist have open together. Tests have to be done immediately after the spinal tap. 

We will take any and all Thoughts,  Prayers and Well Wishes. Mahalo


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2021)

Wow! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for a great outcome. Keep us informed as this develops. She will have the whole TUG community pulling for her!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Wow! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for a great outcome. Keep us informed as this develops. She will have the whole TUG community pulling for her!



Big,  Big Mahalo Jim.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 30, 2021)

Patti and I will keep her and you in our prayers.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> Patti and I will keep her and you in our prayers.



Big Mahalo!!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2021)

@slip Probably not what you wanted to hear, but at least you now know and there is a path forward.  Best wishes for you both.  Remember it's as important for you to take care of yourself as well as your wife.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Sep 30, 2021)

Slip, you and she are in our hearts. 
Aloha 
Alice

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 30, 2021)

You and your wife are in our thoughts. Faith & Cliff


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @slip Probably not what you wanted to hear, but at least you now know and there is a path forward.  Best wishes for you both.  Remember it's as important for you to take care of yourself as well as your wife.



Yes, a little bitter sweet but we have a plan now and can move forward. 

Yes, it's hard, especially while I am still working. After we told my daughter today, she may come to help us when we move in February/March. It will help if she can watch my wife while I make a couple trips to Molokai. Hopefully, she will be on the mend by then. 

Big Mahalo!!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

Lv2Trvl said:


> Slip, you and she are in our hearts.
> Aloha
> Alice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Big Mahalo Alice. Our spirits are high.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, a little bitter sweet but we have a plan now and can move forward.
> 
> Yes, it's hard, especially while I am still working. After we told my daughter today, she may come to help us when we move in February/March. It will help if she can watch my wife while I make a couple trips to Molokai. Hopefully, she will be on the mend by then.
> 
> Big Mahalo!!


Will your wife be able to get follow-up care on Molokai or will you need to go to Oahu?


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> You and your wife are in our thoughts. Faith & Cliff



Big Mahalo Faith & Cliff!! She is nervous but in good spirits.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sending prayers your way, Slip.  So sorry you are going through this, but as you say, it's good to have answers.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Will your wife be able to get follow-up care on Molokai or will you need to go to Oahu?



It depends on what is needed. We knew we would have to come to Oahu for anything serious. Hopefully it will only be follow-ups by then but we have to wait and see.


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hope all goes well. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sending prayers your way, Slip.  So sorry you are going through this, but as you say, it's good to have answers.



Big Mahalo Cindy. 

Yes, it was frustrating not knowing or assuming it was something else. Her primary care Physician gets a lot of credit for keeping things moving along and figuring it out. This was one of the things she was trying to rule out.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

melissy123 said:


> Hope all goes well. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way



Big Mahalo melissy!!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeff, all the best to your wife (and you).  You are both in our thoughts.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2021)

I know this must be scary, but it's so much better to have a diagnose and a plan - you got this!!!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Jeff, all the best to your wife (and you).  You are both in our thoughts.



 Big Mahalo!! Much appreciated.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I know this must be scary, but it's so much better to have a diagnose and a plan - you got this!!!!!



Yes,  the not knowing was very frustrating. It will help once we start and get going on the plan. Mahalo Denise!!


----------



## lynne (Sep 30, 2021)

So glad that you finally received a diagnosis and have a plan to move forward.  Thinking of you both through this journey to renewed health, happiness and finally wellness.  Even though Hawaii is sparse on medical, our specialists and hospitals are wonderful and do provide excellent care.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

lynne said:


> So glad that you finally received a diagnosis and have a plan to move forward.  Thinking of you both through this journey to renewed health, happiness and finally wellness.  Even though Hawaii is sparse on medical, our specialists and hospitals are wonderful and do provide wonderful care.



Big Mahalo Lynne!!

Yes, we have had great care here. We are in good hands.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2021)

Better to finally know what has been causing the issues, than wondering why she has been having such erratic things going on.  Wishing her all good luck and positive outcomes, Jeff.  Hang in there.

Dave


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Better to finally know what has been causing the issues, than wondering why she has been having such erratic things going on.  Wishing her all good luck and positive outcomes, Jeff.  Hang in there.
> 
> Dave



Big Mahalo Dave. 
We're taking it one step at a time.


----------



## Panina (Sep 30, 2021)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both .


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

Panina said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you both ❤.



Mahalo!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

We just got word that the Spinal Tap will be on October 5th. So we are moving right along.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 30, 2021)

Best wishes to both of you! Sending lots of positive thoughts for a successful outcome for your wife! It's good she'll be having the surgery soon.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2021)

I just asked Jesus to watch over you two. 

Bill


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

LAX Mom said:


> Best wishes to both of you! Sending lots of positive thoughts for a successful outcome for your wife! It's good she'll be having the surgery soon.



Mahalo!!

She said she is more nervous for the Spinal Tap than the surgery but it will be good to get the process started.


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I just asked Jesus to watch over you two.
> 
> Bill



Big Mahalo Bill!!!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 30, 2021)

This must be hard to go through. Wish her the best outcome...


----------



## slip (Sep 30, 2021)

LisaH said:


> This must be hard to go through. Wish her the best outcome...



Mahalo!!

Yes, we'll take it one step at a time.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 30, 2021)

I probably missed your posts about her. What's her symptom? My mother-in-law was also diagnosed with Hydrocephalus. She had trouble with balance and was prone to fall. As she was in her advanced age, she and the family decided not to have surgery. She eventually developed into Parkinson's and was immobile towards the end. She passed away last year, three months shy of 90.


----------



## jackio (Sep 30, 2021)

Wishing your wife all the best. I have taken care of children who have VP shunts and they have done very well.
God bless.


----------



## klpca (Sep 30, 2021)

Wishing you and your wife nothing but the best. Hopefully this will be the beginning of a quick recovery!


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Slip, I just said a prayer for both of you and asked Jesus to watch over everything. Please do keep us posted.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

LisaH said:


> I probably missed your posts about her. What's her symptom? My mother-in-law was also diagnosed with Hydrocephalus. She had trouble with balance and was prone to fall. As she was in her advanced age, she and the family decided not to have surgery. She eventually developed into Parkinson's and was immobile towards the end. She passed away last year, three months shy of 90.



Yes, my wife has been prone to falling the last few years. She is only 62. If you look into the symptoms,  my wife has many of them. Balance issues, incontinence issues, difficulty in walking and Gait disturbances, lethargy, loss of cognitive skills. We were told things would probably continue to worsen if left untreated.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

jackio said:


> Wishing your wife all the best. I have taken care of children who have VP shunts and they have done very well.
> God bless.



Mahalo!!

It's always good to hear about successes.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

klpca said:


> Wishing you and your wife nothing but the best. Hopefully this will be the beginning of a quick recovery!



Big Mahalo!!

That's exactly what we are hoping for.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Slip, I just said a prayer for both of you and asked Jesus to watch over everything. Please do keep us posted.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Big Mahalo Mike!!

We are ready to start the process next week.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 1, 2021)

It's scary, but if it's any help to know, my nephew and my cousin both needed the surgery to install a shunt so the brain fluid could drain. They're both doing fine now. Best wishes to you for no complications.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 1, 2021)

Glad you found out what the problem is. I hope she has a successful surgery and recovery. Please keep us updated on how she is doing.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 1, 2021)

Holding you both in The Light


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

artringwald said:


> It's scary, but if it's any help to know, my nephew and my cousin both needed the surgery to install a shunt so the brain fluid could drain. They're both doing fine now. Best wishes to you for no complications.



Big Mahalo Art!!

Yes, that is very comforting to know.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> Glad you found out what the problem is. I hope she has a successful surgery and recovery. Please keep us updated on how she is doing.



Big Mahalo!!

I will update next week after after Spinal Tap.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

amycurl said:


> Holding you both in The Light
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Big Mahalo Amy!!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2021)

My heart goes out to you both,  those are terrible symptoms.  Pray the surgery will relieve them.


----------



## linsj (Oct 1, 2021)

For me, knowing what's wrong is always better than the unknown, so I can deal with it. Praying for both of you, for peace as you wait and for a successful surgery.


----------



## Iggyearl (Oct 1, 2021)

62 is such a "young" age.  Your wife deserves many more years. Congratulations on getting to the source of her problems. Science and medicine are truly magical in these days.  Best wishes for a thorough recovery.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 1, 2021)

Best wishes for a positive outcome that will rapidly return her to good health. It's good fate that you are still on Oahu to get this treated before you transition to Lanai.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 1, 2021)

slip said:


> We finally found out what is causing my wife's issues. She has water on the brain, Hydrocephalus.  She will have to have a spinal tap and then some tests. After that she will need surgery to place a Shunt in her brain to drain the fluid to her stomach.
> 
> Right now it's one step at a time and the spinal tap is first.
> 
> ...



It is great that you found the cause.  We all hope the diagnosis, surgery and recovery is good and successful.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 1, 2021)

So sorry about your wife's health problems. Hope all goes well with spinal tap, and your company has good retiree health insurance!


----------



## travelove (Oct 1, 2021)

One step closer, such a relief to know the cause.  I work in Operating Room and we do this VP shunt surgeries all the time.  Major surgery, but with very high success rate. Hope you can get a great neuro surgeon in Oahu, if not come to CA
All the blessing to your wife!


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> My heart goes out to you both,  those are terrible symptoms.  Pray the surgery will relieve them.



Mahalo!!

One step at a time now and she is in good spirits.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

linsj said:


> For me, knowing what's wrong is always better than the unknown, so I can deal with it. Praying for both of you, for peace as you wait and for a successful surgery.



Mahalo 

Yes now there is a plan moving forward.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

travelove said:


> One step closer, such a relief to know the cause.  I work in Operating Room and we do this VP shunt surgeries all the time.  Major surgery, but with very high success rate. Hope you can get a great neuro surgeon in Oahu, if not come to CA
> All the blessing to your wife!



Big Mahalo

That is very reassuring. We seem to be in good hands and with a good track record.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> 62 is such a "young" age.  Your wife deserves many more years. Congratulations on getting to the source of her problems. Science and medicine are truly magical in these days.  Best wishes for a thorough recovery.



Mahalo

Yes, it is amazing what can be accomplished.


----------



## mkeller7281 (Oct 1, 2021)

Wishing you both the best.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Best wishes for a positive outcome that will rapidly return her to good health. It's good fate that you are still on Oahu to get this treated before you transition to Lanai.



Mahalo

Yes, it seems like we have been trying to figure this out for a while but it's moving pretty quick after finding out. We knew there will be times when we have to go to the other islands for care. They only do so much on Molokai but hopefully this will be taken care of before then.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> It is great that you found the cause.  We all hope the diagnosis, surgery and recovery is good and successful.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.



Big Mahalo!!

We are definitely ready to move forward and start with the plan. We were happy to find out we are starting on Tuesday.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2021)

@slip, and you will be retired by then (right?) and able to be home to assist your wife with recovery.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> So sorry about your wife's health problems. Hope all goes well with spinal tap, and your company has good retiree health insurance!



Mahalo!!

I am lucky since my brother retired this year from the same company so he has been keeping me up to date in my choices from insurance in retirement.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

mkeller7281 said:


> Wishing you both the best.



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @slip, and you will be retired by then (right?) and able to be home to assist your wife with recovery.



My official retirement date is 02-04-22. My company has been fantastic about all this and I have been able to use some of the sick time I had accumulated over the years. I still have 240 hours of that left. I continue HR and they said I should start the ball rolling on FMLA even if I don't use it so I will do that today.

We plan on keeping our apartment here on Oabu at least through the end of February and will go longer if necessary. Our daughter has said she could come if needed while we are moving which may work out great because I could make a trip or two if necessary.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2021)

I wish your wife and you only the best. Stay positive and tell her to relax a spinal tap is not all that bad. I had one a few years ago.  Place your Faith and Trust in God. Praying for Peace and the Healing Hands of the God I Am.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> I wish your wife and you only the best. Stay positive and tell her to relax a spinal tap is not all that bad. I had one a few years ago.  Place your Faith and Trust in God. Praying for Peace and the Healing Hands of the God I Am.



Big Mahalo Pedro!!

She has told me she is more worried about that one buy we have had others say just like you that it isn't too bad.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 1, 2021)

Please used your FLMA from your employer. You have at least 1 1/2 months of leave, please factor in every holiday between October to February 2022. That should give you approximate 10 holidays give or take some days on of your employer’s holiday schedule.

Please plan your hospitalization health care before you retired to ensure all your family health care will be covered by a health insurer, after you are retired.

Please leave your employer on good terms, so you can come back as a contract employee  or as an hourly employee .

Good luck.


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Please used your FLMA from your employer. You have at least 1 1/2 months of leave, please factor in every holiday between October to February 2022. That should give you approximate 10 holidays give or take some days on of your employer’s holiday schedule.
> 
> Please plan your hospitalization health care before you retired to ensure all your family health care will be covered by a health insurer, after you are retired.
> 
> ...



Good advise all the way around. 

I am just starting on the FMLA and pretty much know what I am doing with Healthcare. I just have to wait until I am closer to get the ball rolling. I area leaving on great terms. They still want me to work from home but I am going to pass. Once I retire, I will be retired.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 1, 2021)

That makes me feel much better about Sodexo, tbh. Glad that they are trying to be supportive (if not "fancy"--I'm guessing you meant fantastic?)


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2021)

amycurl said:


> That makes me feel much better about Sodexo, tbh. Glad that they are trying to be supportive (if not "fancy"--I'm guessing you meant fantastic?)



Mahalo,  I corrected that.   
I work for Sysco and yes, everyone has been great.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 1, 2021)

Oops, sorry! I got the names confused.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Jeff, I'll add both of you to my prayer list. You've got a plan. Prayers also for the doctors to successfully execute the plan!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 1, 2021)

Praying for successful surgery and a speedy recovery


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Jeff, I'll add both of you to my prayer list. You've got a plan. Prayers also for the doctors to successfully execute the plan!



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Praying for successful surgery and a speedy recovery



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 2, 2021)

Oh, my, Slip. Something like that is terrifying to hear. We’ve been there, done that. Hate to hear someone else has to go through it. Our thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

PamMo said:


> Oh, my, Slip. Something like that is terrifying to hear. We’ve been there, done that. Hate to hear someone else has to go through it. Our thoughts and prayers going your way.



Mahalo Pam!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2021)

slip said:


> Mahalo,  I corrected that.
> I work for Sysco and yes, everyone has been great.


Sysco, is in our area and they treated their employees very well in the North Suffolk, Virginia.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2021)

slip said:


> Good advise all the way around.
> 
> I am just starting on the FMLA and pretty much know what I am doing with Healthcare. I just have to wait until I am closer to get the ball rolling. I area leaving on great terms. They still want me to work from home but I am going to pass. Once I retire, I will be retired.


Suggestion only please never say never about plans about your retirement.
Sysco is a great company and you maybe surprise what they may offer you.
I retired at the age of 54. But my former employer offer me a deal . I could not refused.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 2, 2021)

My prayers are with you both and your medical team.  It sounds like a very treatable condition with use of shunt.  They do that to babies with same condition and they grow up healthy.  I pray it works for your wife.  It is scary when your spouse has a health condition. Love conquers all! Best wishes for a great outcome.
DonnaD.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 2, 2021)

slip said:


> We finally found out what is causing my wife's issues. She has water on the brain, Hydrocephalus.  She will have to have a spinal tap and then some tests. After that she will need surgery to place a Shunt in her brain to drain the fluid to her stomach.
> 
> Right now it's one step at a time and the spinal tap is first.
> 
> ...



Best wishes and all good thoughts to you and your wife, Jeff.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Oct 2, 2021)

Prayers and best wishes to you and your wife during this difficult time. I hope that the spinal tap goes extremely well, and that every subsequent step goes smoothly without complications.


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Best wishes and all good thoughts to you and your wife, Jeff.



Big Mahalo Sue!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only please never say never about plans about your retirement.
> Sysco is a great company and you maybe surprise what they may offer you.
> I retired at the age of 54. But my former employer offer me a deal . I could not refused.



I’ll keep an open mind and I know things change but my plan has always been to be done working when I retire. We’ll see.


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Prayers and best wishes to you and your wife during this difficult time. I hope that the spinal tap goes extremely well, and that every subsequent step goes smoothly without complications.



Big Mahalo!!!

It’s great that my wife’s spirits are high and looking forward to how better things may be.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 2, 2021)

More prayers for both of you!


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> More prayers for both of you!



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 3, 2021)

@slip , just reading this today, and I will keep your wife in my prayers... I'm happy that at least you have figured out what the issue is


----------



## PaulaC (Oct 3, 2021)

We've been vacationing and haven't been up to date on what is happening, but we will keep your wife in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> @slip , just reading this today, and I will keep your wife in my prayers... I'm happy that at least you have figured out what the issue is



Mahalo!!

Yes, finally knowing helps a lot.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

PaulaC said:


> We've been vacationing and haven't been up to date on what is happening, but we will keep your wife in our thoughts and prayers!



Big Mahalo!!


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

DonnaD said:


> My prayers are with you both and your medical team.  It sounds like a very treatable condition with use of shunt.  They do that to babies with same condition and they grow up healthy.  I pray it works for your wife.  It is scary when your spouse has a health condition. Love conquers all! Best wishes for a great outcome.
> DonnaD.



Mahalo!!

Yes, it is more common with babies and children. We’re hoping for success.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2021)

I don’t know the term for my cousins condition, but she started with  fluid in her ear.  Turned out that fluid was from her brain, not her inner ear.  The bone was eroded between her brain and her ear.  She had very delicate surgery at the height of Covid, and needed it on the other side about six months later.  She is back to normal now.


----------



## lockewong (Oct 3, 2021)

Keeping you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers.  Adding to other posts, my friend's young son had the same procedure in 2008.  He is fine.  It sounds scary.  Stay strong and positive.  Keep yourself healthy as you take care of your wife.  Your past posts have shown your generous spirit and kind nature.  Your karma and innate goodness will circle back to you.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> I don’t know the term for my cousins condition, but she started with  fluid in her ear.  Turned out that fluid was from her brain, not her inner ear.  The bone was eroded between her brain and her ear.  She had very delicate surgery at the height of Covid, and needed it on the other side about six months later.  She is back to normal now.



It is truly amazing what they can do sometimes.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

lockewong said:


> Keeping you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers.  Adding to other posts, my friend's young son had the same procedure in 2008.  He is fine.  It sounds scary.  Stay strong and positive.  Keep yourself healthy as you take care of your wife.  Your past posts have shown your generous spirit and kind nature.  Your karma and innate goodness will circle back to you.



Big Mahalo!!

Yes, other success stories have us very hopeful.


----------



## turkel (Oct 3, 2021)

I have been off TUG for a spell so I’m late to this thread and the issues your dear wife is having. Just 2 more days and hopefully your wife will be recovering. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

wishing you both well,

Pam


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

turkel said:


> I have been off TUG for a spell so I’m late to this thread and the issues your dear wife is having. Just 2 more days and hopefully your wife will be recovering. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> wishing you both well,
> 
> Pam



Big Mahalo Pam!!

Yes, we will know a lot more on Tuesday.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 3, 2021)

It’s encouraging to “have a plan”. Not knowing why allows the mind to go places it doesn’t need to go. Sometimes waiting can be the hardest part. Hopefully the upcoming procedure will provide the answers y’all are looking for and she will have a Wikiwiki recovery!


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

cerralee said:


> It’s encouraging to “have a plan”. Not knowing why allows the mind to go places it doesn’t need to go. Sometimes waiting can be the hardest part. Hopefully the upcoming procedure will provide the answers y’all are looking for and she will have a Wikiwiki recovery!



Mahalo!!

Yes, we hope things will be clearer in a couple of days.


----------



## Monykalyn (Oct 3, 2021)

Been off TUG (indeed much social media) for  awhile-sorry to hear about your wife's troubles but it is good there is a plan and known diagnosis. This must feel very scary to you both, so yes all the best wishes/healing vibes/prayers whatever it takes for for the healing and recovery to be speedy, painless, and efficient!!  Please don't be afraid to ask any questions of any medical personnel - medical professionals get used to talking in their own "jargon" and we often forget not everyone is up on the latest "medical speak".


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 3, 2021)

Best wishes to both your wife and you Slip.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

Monykalyn said:


> Been off TUG (indeed much social media) for  awhile-sorry to hear about your wife's troubles but it is good there is a plan and known diagnosis. This must feel very scary to you both, so yes all the best wishes/healing vibes/prayers whatever it takes for for the healing and recovery to be speedy, painless, and efficient!!  Please don't be afraid to ask any questions of any medical personnel - medical professionals get used to talking in their own "jargon" and we often forget not everyone is up on the latest "medical speak".



Big Mahalo!!

Good point, we have been lucky. So far everyone has been extremely good. Her Primary Physician kept digging and the Neurologist started from scratch and was just as thorough.


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Best wishes to both your wife and you Slip.



Big Mahalo Gayle!!!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 4, 2021)

Glad you have an answer and a plan.

Wishing your wife a speedy recovery.


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Glad you have an answer and a plan.
> 
> Wishing your wife a speedy recovery.



Mahalo!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2021)

The spinal tap took a little longer than usual. They told her they usually take out 3 viles or less. They took 6 from my wife. 

They brought her over for her time test. A week a go it took her 3 minutes 52 seconds and after the spinal tap it took her 40 seconds to go the same distance. 

She has a headache so she is resting before we leave the hospital. Before we go They are setting up an appointment with the surgeon. 

One step down and I can tell she is relieved to have this behind her. 

Mahalo for all the well wishes.


----------



## chellej (Oct 6, 2021)

So glad it went well


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2021)

All the benefits from yesterday's Spinal Tap have now faded and she is back to slow shuffling and balance issues. We were told that if there were going to be improvements, they would be short lived. So we expected this but my wife is a little depressed because she thought they would last a little longer.

We are hoping to hear tomorrow from the surgeon's office so we can set up the consultation and get a date for the surgery.


----------



## JanT (Oct 7, 2021)

Slip, I’m praying for your sweet wife and for you.  May the Lord strengthen you and bring peace to you as you navigate this difficult time.


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2021)

JanT said:


> Slip, I’m praying for your sweet wife and for you.  May the Lord strengthen you and bring peace to you as you navigate this difficult time.



Mahalo!!

She was a little disappointed today but in good spirits over all.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 7, 2021)

Jeff, it sounds like they are on the right track to helping her resolve her issues. Wishing you both all the best moving forward. Hugs, pal.

Dave


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 7, 2021)

I think you know we're all with you here!  Best wishes for successful, uncomplicated surgery.


----------



## lockewong (Oct 7, 2021)

Keep up those spirits.  There was an improvement which is a good thing.  Much better than no results.  She endured a major operation.  Very strong lady.  Make sure your mental fortitude is strong when you consult with the surgeon.  Wishing all the best for a fast and successful surgery.


----------



## jonmaiman (Oct 9, 2021)

Jeff wishing you and your wife the best and successful surgery!   I feel like I know you from your posts on Tug even though we have never met.   Hawaii is one of my favorite places though we haven't been back for quite some time.    Hopefully change that soon.   In the meantime I live vicariously from your Hawaii posts. 

--Jon


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2021)

jonmaiman said:


> Jeff wishing you and your wife the best and successful surgery!   I feel like I know you from your posts on Tug even though we have never met.   Hawaii is one of my favorite places though we haven't been back for quite some time.    Hopefully change that soon.   In the meantime I live vicariously from your Hawaii posts.
> 
> --Jon



Big Mahalo, I appreciate that!!

Hope you can return soon. Let me know when you are coming again.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2021)

Jeff, how is your wife doing now?  Any better?

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, how is your wife doing now?  Any better?
> 
> Dave



No, she stayed the same so she is back where she was. They made us aware that the benefits from the Spinal Tap would be temporary. 

The Neurologist put In the referral to the Neurosurgeon yesterday so we should be getting contacted for the consultation any time now. 

We have been looking at mobility scooters for quite a while too. We are still considering one since she still has back and hip issues. We may wait until we get to Molokai for that. We'll know more after the surgery by then too. 

Things are moving along, work is getting close to hiring my replacement and I am busy getting ready for the training. I'm trying to put somethings off so I can show the new person how to do things. The countdown is going fast.


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2021)

lockewong said:


> Keep up those spirits.  There was an improvement which is a good thing.  Much better than no results.  She endured a major operation.  Very strong lady.  Make sure your mental fortitude is strong when you consult with the surgeon.  Wishing all the best for a fast and successful surgery.



Mahalo!!

One thing she has been able to do is keep her spirits up. We tease each other all the time about me taking care of her and I tease her about having water on the brain and she says at least she has a brain.   
You never know what life with throw at you but I know we'll be fine.


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I think you know we're all with you here!  Best wishes for successful, uncomplicated surgery.



Mahalo!!

Just waiting for it to happen now. We appreciate any and all Well Wishes.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 9, 2021)

Slip, you had mentioned a mobility scooter.  We got one for my father-in-law that was used but like new and had a price that we couldn't turn down.  It can be quickly disassembled into four or five sections that can fit in the trunk of a car and can be individually moved by someone of average strength.  The heaviest piece is the battery pack at perhaps 30 or 40 pounds.  We chose to get one with a 90 degree swivel seat (for use in a restaurant) and handle bars rather than a joy stick as my FIL's hands shake.  But some of the ones with a joy stick can turn a very tight circle.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 9, 2021)

Another note on a mobility scooter. If it's prescribed by her doctor, there's a good chance all or most of it will be covered by insurance. Otherwise look at used/refurbished.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Slip, you had mentioned a mobility scooter.  We got one for my father-in-law that was used but like new and had a price that we couldn't turn down.  It can be quickly disassembled into four or five sections that can fit in the trunk of a car and can be individually moved by someone of average strength.  The heaviest piece is the battery pack at perhaps 30 or 40 pounds.  We chose to get one with a 90 degree swivel seat (for use in a restaurant) and handle bars rather than a joy stick as my FIL's hands shake.  But some of the ones with a joy stick can turn a very tight circle.



We just came back from shopping and we were able to get one through insurance. They had it in stock. So we were able to take it home. It breaks down easy and the seat does swivel. She will be able to drive this one on the lawn on Molokai. She is getting used to it now. I'll post more on ot in a little bit.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Slip, you had mentioned a mobility scooter.  We got one for my father-in-law that was used but like new and had a price that we couldn't turn down.  It can be quickly disassembled into four or five sections that can fit in the trunk of a car and can be individually moved by someone of average strength.  The heaviest piece is the battery pack at perhaps 30 or 40 pounds.  We chose to get one with a 90 degree swivel seat (for use in a restaurant) and handle bars rather than a joy stick as my FIL's hands shake.  But some of the ones with a joy stick can turn a very tight circle.



Sounds very similar to the one we ended out with. We were lucky and insurance covered most of it. I was able to use money I had in my HSA for the rest. Since I moved I have health insurance that doesn't allow an HSA so the money was just sitting there. So it worked out well. 

Our breaks down just like you said and we have a hatch back Jeep Compass that we keep the back seats folded down so it's very easy to load in and out.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Another note on a mobility scooter. If it's prescribed by her doctor, there's a good chance all or most of it will be covered by insurance. Otherwise look at used/refurbished.



They did have a couple used but with the insurance coverage this worked out great. I only had to use a couple hundred from my HSA. We already went down Kuhio for a Happy Hour to test it out.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2021)

Here she is zipping around. She has to practice more with reverse. It goes in and out of the elevator pretty easily too. So far so good.


----------



## turkel (Oct 11, 2021)

Glad to hear your both so positive and your love for each other will help you through.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 11, 2021)

Waiting for her to say --
Why didn't I get this sooner.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 11, 2021)

slip said:


> Here she is zipping around. She has to practice more with reverse. It goes in and out of the elevator pretty easily too. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry she didn't take off her mask for photo.
I always enjoy seeing her beautiful smile.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 11, 2021)

My brother in law has had ms since he was thirty. He uses a scooter. He used to have a lift on the back of the car and drove with hand controls. His hands aren’t too good any more but he goes out on the scooter and shops in the  neighborhood. It swivels and he basically spends the day in it.


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> I'm sorry she didn't take off her mask for photo.
> I always enjoy seeing her beautiful smile.



I didn't even think about that until afterwards. It's not required but we had just came out of the restaurant.


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> Waiting for her to say --
> Why didn't I get this sooner.



She did say, she's wanted one for a while now.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2021)

Got the call today from the Neurosurgeon. Her appointment is 11-02-21. We will probably get a date for the surgery then.

With that news, we decided to head over to Maui for a few days while my nephew is there using our Maui Scbooner week. We are going next Friday and then come back on Tuesday the 26th. We are going to take her scooter for this trip.

It should be fun. I haven't see my nephew in years. He is turning 50 so it's a special first trip to Maui for them. I'll be able to make it a working trip because I have a few things I have to do at that warehouse. I should be able to get that stuff done early on Monday.

I have two weeks vacation scheduled for 11-20-21 to 12-05-21. We were going to go to Molokai but we will have to wait and see about the surgery dates. It may work out well and she may be getting around better but we'll have to wait and see. I know she has to stay in the hospital for a couple days after the surgery so they can check that everything is fine.

We are going to go to the Ala Moana Mall on Saturday.  We have been there a couple times but she has never been able to go far so she is excited to put some miles on the scooter and see more of the mall.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2021)

Had our first visit with my with my wife's Primary Physician today, since the diagnosis. We Thanked her so much for her persistence. She was very happy we founded out what it was and she said she is expecting good results with the type of Hydrocephalus that she has. We should get a surgery date on Tuesday.

My wife was feeling pretty good so she drove her scooter down to Kalo for some breakfast.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2021)

Good luck on Tuesday!

Dave


----------



## LJT (Oct 31, 2021)

Let her know we are all pulling for her and praying for the best!


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2021)

LJT said:


> Let her know we are all pulling for her and praying for the best!



Big Mahalo 

She is ready to at least know the date. She really just wants that part over with. We are thinking positive that this will help greatly.


----------



## critterchick (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm just seeing this and sending best wishes and healing vibes to your bride.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 2, 2021)

I know you’re expecting to schedule surgery today - best wishes for it to be soon!


----------



## lockewong (Nov 2, 2021)

Thinking about you and your wife.  Sending positive vibes.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 2, 2021)

Best wishes to you and your wife today.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2021)

Fingers crossed for a great meet-up with the Doc! Counting on a great outcome and many healthy years in your paradise.


----------



## MrockStar (Nov 2, 2021)

Jeff, iam glad and sorry at the same time for you guys. Thank God you have a great doctor who found out what's causing her issues. I will pray for her for a full recovery and for you to be strong and pull through this together. AL


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2021)

Big Mahalo everyone!!

We are getting ready to leave for the appointment soon. We hope to have our timeline today.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 2, 2021)

Wishing you both a good report.


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2021)

We just got back from our consult with the Neurosurgeon. We are set to go ahead with the surgery. He went over the procedure and answered our questions. Unfortunately,  we weren't able to get a date today. They are going to work her into the schedule and get back to us within a week. Hopefully, I will be able to work from home until then. I still have 2 weeks vacation but I had it scheduled during Thanksgiving. So I have to wait a bit until I decide what to do with my vacation.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2021)

That's good news, Jeff. The tough part is the uncertainty. We're pulling for both of you!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 2, 2021)

T





slip said:


> We just got back from our consult with the Neurosurgeon. We are set to go ahead with the surgery. He went over the procedure and answered our questions. Unfortunately,  we weren't able to get a date today. They are going to work her into the schedule and get back to us within a week. Hopefully, I will be able to work from home until then. I still have 2 weeks vacation but I had it scheduled during Thanksgiving. So I have to wait a bit until I decide what to do with my vacation.


Thinking of you both and praying for great news .


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2021)

Surgery takes over 2 hours. They go through the right side of her head and place the valve there with one end of the tube going to the brain. She will be able to feel the valve which stays outside of the skull just under the skin. He showed us the tube and valve.  The valve is bigger than we thought it would be. Then the other end of the tube goes around her ear and down her neck to the stomach. He is optimistic that it will help her with her walking and other symptoms.


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2021)

Talked to my boss at corporate and I am good to go to work from home until we get a date for the surgery. I have to check with HR about using my carryover sick time. I have so much built up. This was a new benefit for me since I became a corporate employee a few years ago.

My wife’s primary physician said it was alright for my wife to get her COVID booster so we had an appointment and got that done today also.

So, the only thing we didn’t get today was a date. Which we really wanted but we will find out soon and hopefully, it will be sooner than later.

On our way home my wife noticed the mural. It’s coming along.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

slip said:


> Talked to my boss at corporate and I am good to go to work from home until we get a date for the surgery. I have to check with HR about using my carryover sick time. I have so much built up. This was a new benefit for me since I became a corporate employee a few years ago.
> 
> My wife’s primary physician said it was alright for my wife to get her COVID booster so we had an appointment and got that done today also.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful.  A good sign. 
Waiting is the hardest part. But the plan is in place. I know many that have had a very successful outcome with this surgery.  
Good thoughts your way.


----------



## jackio (Nov 2, 2021)

Sending you good wishes for a great outcome.  My patients with shunts have done very well with them.


----------



## lockewong (Nov 2, 2021)

Sending you strength.  Your wife is a warrior and both of you will persevere.  The waiting is the hardest part.  Hugs.


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2021)

lockewong said:


> Sending you strength.  Your wife is a warrior and both of you will persevere.  The waiting is the hardest part.  Hugs.



Mahalo!!
Yes, she is a tough cookie. Even if the date is further out, it would still be nicer knowing what it is. Hopefully,  we still may hear this week.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2021)

My prayers are with you both.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorry that you’re still waiting for a date for surgery, which is the date for her recovery to begin! I know from experience that it’s difficult having other plans on hold waiting for “that date.”


----------

